# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Kłucie w oku i łzawi

## Radziu

Witam,

Jestem tu pierwszy raz i proszę o wyrozumiałość, dopiero co zacząłem przygodę z forum medyczne i szukam pomocy a więc do rzeczy mojej dziewczynie od czwartku boli prawe oczko (już 4 dzień) czuje kłucie oka i łzawi, odczuwa taki ból oka jak  ból głowy , światło słoneczne jej bardzo drażni ogólnie także takie ciśnienie jej wali, że oko samo łzawi dodam również, że ma czerwone i tak pulsuje jej ból - to wszystko co mi powiedziała. Wiem, że trzeba udać się do lekarza okulisty ale może jest jakiś domowy sposób lub co należy kupić bez recepty? PS. Ona nie nosi soczewek ani okularu to tak dla jasności. Liczę na pomoc z góry bardzo dziękuje.

Pozdrawiam
Radziu

----------


## Krzysztof

Przyczyną może być zapalenie spojówek, które leczy się miejscowo podawanym antybiotykiem - to najabrdziej prawdopodobna przyczyna; czasem też w ten sposób może wyglądać atak jaskry. Zasadniczo bez wizyty u lekarza nic konkretnego nei da się zrobić, najlepiej aby dziewczyna wybrała się do lekarza rodzinnego, od razu do okulisty lub na okulistyczną izbę przyjęć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## myleria

może to trochę nie na temat, ale bardzo często zbierają mi się ropki w koncikach oczu, a bardzo dokładnie je myję. mimo to pojawiają się co chwilę. co może być powodem..?

----------


## Krzysztof

Zjawisko takie, jeśli nie występują inne objawy ze strony narządu wzroku, jak zaczerwienienie, łzawienie czy świąd nie powinno niepokoić. Często dotyczy osób z alergią. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Ja od prawie dwóch tygodni mam ból w prawym oku. Jest to najczęściej kłucie lub też czasami pojawia się pieczenie oraz uczucie ciała obcego w oku. Byłam u okulisty i po badaniu oka lekarka stwierdziła, że mam dość silne i głęboko umiejscowione podrażnienie spojówki na górnej powiece, pojawiły się nawet grudki. Dostałam dość silne antybiotykowe krople Maxitrol i lekarka zapewniała, ze po 7 dniach kropienia wszystko przejdzie. Niestety oko jak bolało tak boli mimo kropienia. Wczoraj czyli po tygodniu leczenia wybrałam się ponownie do tej samej okulistki. Zbadała oko jeszcze raz oraz rogówkę i stwierdziła, że oko nadal jest podrażnione.Poza tym mówiła, że oko jest w porządku. Kazała kropić oczy tym samym preparatem jeszcze 5 dni a potem jak nie przejdzie kroplami homeopatycznymi Homeoptic. Ja oczywiście już strasznie panikuję i cały czas wydaje mi się, że to coś poważnego a ona za słabo mnie zbadała żeby wykryć chorobę. Badano mnie urządzeniem z lampką gdzie podpiera się brodę o podpórkę, oraz następnie lekarka założyła maskę na twarz i badała mnie dziwnym urządzeniem z lamką trzymając to w ręce. Nie kropiła mi oczu preparatem rozszerzającym źrenice. Byłam w szpitalu okulistycznym ale tam odmówiono mi badania jako że przyjmują jedynie nagłe przypadki. Bardzo się boję. Nie wiem czy lekarka mogła coś ominąć w badaniu, czemu krople nie chcą pomóc a oko nadal uciążliwie boli. Boję się, że stracę oko. Co robić? Proszę o radę

----------


## Krzysztof

Ryzyko utraty oka lub poważnej choroby w opisanym przypadku jest zbliżone do zera. Jeśli badanie w lampie szczelinowej (czyli to z brodą podpartą o podpórkę) oraz inne nie wykazały nieprawidłowości, nie ma powodów do zmartwień. Należy przestrzegać zaleceń okulisty i unikać przemęczenia wzroku, ograniczyć też korzystanie z komputera. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Radziu

Witam ponownie

Moja dziewczyna poszła do apteki i kupiła jakieś krople do oczu i przestało jej boleć tego samego dnia także jest OK.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, może ktoś z Państwa zna jakiegoś dobrego specjalistę - okulistę z Warszawy i okolic, który ma podpisaną umowę z NFZ. Potrzebuję konsultacji i pomocy w zakresie okulistyki. Od 3 lat zmagam się z bólem oka, który nadal jest. Oko ciągle jest zaczerwienione, pojawiły się nerwy na nim uwidocznione... oko było już pokazywane u kilku specjalistów, wyciągali już z niego szło, piasek ale teraz jestem bez żadnych leków  :Frown:  Potrzebuję pilnie konsultacji...na pewno trzeba wdrożyć jakieś leczenie...Szukam lekarza na dłuższy czas do ustąpienia dolegliwości, żeby podjął jakieś leczenie, wystawił mi leki i powiedział jak to leczyć... 

Każdy mówi co innego przeszłam już ostre zapalenie spojówek obu oczu, miałam antybiotyki do stosowania do oczu i nic nie pomaga, problem wrócił  :Frown:  

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marcelina Witek

mi też kuje tak u góry bardziej i nie moge nawet nim mrugnać  bo boli  :Frown:  dołączam sie do pytania

----------


## Okulista

Uwaga to będzie : Zapalenie spojówek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

klucie w oku bol ,lzawienie moze byc przyczyna innch chorób zaczynajacej sie na przykład porazenie nerwu twarzowego musisz zauwazyc czy usta nie uciekaja ci w jedna strone i czy nie ma trudnosci w zamykaniu oka

----------

